# Problema con batería de ebike (humo!!)



## Vin (Jun 18, 2022)

Ayer mientras estaba usando mi bicicleta eléctrica salió humo de la batería, así que la paré inmediatamente y regresé pedaleando a casa.

Examinándola de cerca vi que había como un punto de la batería que estaba quemado. Le he sacado el envoltorio de plástico que lleva y he visto que hay una conexión en una de las celdas que está de color negro. Incluso ha perforado la carcasa que lleva de fibra de vidrio.

Alguna idea de qué ha pasado? Cómo miro si está todo bien? La bicicleta seguía funcionando...


----------



## unmonje (Jun 18, 2022)

Es altamente probable que alguna celda se haya puesto en corto, por eso se quemo la cinta metálica.
Deberías decirnos, desde hace cuando meses tienes esa bici y si la usas a diario.
 Si la usas a diario y tienes mas de 2,5 años de uso , debes cambiarlas todas a NUEVO.
Ten mucho cuidado, has tenido suerte que no explotaron.


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 18, 2022)

En el lado del positivo debe llevar arandelas aislantes y según se ve, sí que las lleva:


Así que ha debido fallar el aislante y esa celda se ha quedado en corto. O también puede ser que el corto se hiciera por arriba. Mira bien todo el conjunto.


unmonje dijo:


> Deberías decirnos, desde hace cuando meses tienes esa bici y si la usas a diario.
> Si la usas a diario y tienes mas de 2,5 años de uso , debes cambiarlas todas a NUEVO.
> Ten mucho cuidado, has tenido suerte que no explotaron.


Bueno, no hace falta tanto, no seáis exagerados. Yo la tengo más de cuatro años con 11500 Kilómetros,  la batería de 36v nominales y 17.5 A/H va de maravilla todavía. Pero con celdas SAMSUNG 18650 de 3.5 A/H. El motor también está igual de bien, es un Pro-Light de 350 W. La batería la cargo con una placa solar de 140 W, así que mi bici es totalmente ecológica, funciona con el sol y pedales.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2022)

Parece que se ha cortocircuito el polo positivo con la carcasa negativa.
Yo trataría de insertar una lámina de plástico debajo de esa chapa y a verificar la tensión de esa(s) celdas a ver si sigue consistente con el resto.
De estar descargada trataría de cargar esa celda "a mano" hasta equilibrar la tensión con la del resto.

Con mucha suerte no estará dañado ese "piso" de la batería y volverá a funcionar todo


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 18, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Parece que se ha cortocircuito el polo positivo con la carcasa negativa.
> Yo trataría de insertar una lámina de plástico debajo de esa chapa y a verificar la tensión de esa(s) celdas a ver si sigue consistente con el resto.
> De estar descargada trataría de cargar esa celda "a mano" hasta equilibrar la tensión con la del resto.
> 
> Con mucha suerte no estará dañado ese "piso" de la batería y volverá a funcionar todo


Si lleva un buen BMS debería de equilibrarse. Normalmente son varias celdas en paralelo. Se ven bien cuatro, pero parece que en el fondo se ven más, aunque la foto está desenfocada en el fondo y no se distingue bien. Una batería corriente puede se 10S5P, es decir, 10 celdas en serie y cinco paralelos, en total 50 celdas para una batería de 36v nominales. Si las celdas son de 3500 mA/H, pues serían 17.5 A/H en este ejemplo. Entonces tendríamos 5 celdas afectadas por el corto, aunque puede que no le afecte demasiado porque si cada celda aguanta 10A por lo menos, serían 50 amperios en el corto y por eso sale humo, se quema algo. Si el corto fuera total, la batería sale ardiendo o revienta, pero entonces habría mucho más de 50 amperios. Una buena celda da más de 20 amperios en corto, ahora multiplicar por cinco.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 18, 2022)

Cada vez que alguien escribe mal mA•h Diós mata a un gatito.

Evita el gaticidio divino:





						Aclaración de conceptos. Q e I
					

A petición del Dr. Zoiberg abro este hilo para aclarar unas unidades que habitualmente se intercambian entre si siendo dos cosas diferentes.  Q Carga eléctrica, se mide en C Columbio o Coulomb  Indica la carga eléctrica disponible, el número de electrones que hay en un sitio determinado para que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				





He visto BMS que solo supervisaban y no equilibrando o lo hacían muy lentamente. De ahí mi propuesta de hacerlo a mano.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 18, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> En el lado del positivo debe llevar arandelas aislantes y según se ve, sí que las lleva:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283819
> 
> Así que ha debido fallar el aislante y esa celda se ha quedado en corto. O también puede ser que el corto se hiciera por arriba. Mira bien todo el conjunto.
> ...


A partir de las mil cargas, que es la vida útil de una batería recargable, cualquier cosa puede pasar, sobre todo cuando esta formada por tantas celdas. No son locuras mías sino del fabricante. Por eso pregunté si usaba a diario la BICI y cuanto de uso.
 No solo el kilometraje define la vida útil de una vehículo. Mucho envejece estando guardado.
Usted pregunto ¿que podía ser ? Yo respondí lo que SI podia ser.


----------



## Vin (Jun 18, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Si lleva un buen BMS debería de equilibrarse. Normalmente son varias celdas en paralelo. Se ven bien cuatro, pero parece que en el fondo se ven más, aunque la foto está desenfocada en el fondo y no se distingue bien. Una batería corriente puede se 10S5P, es decir, 10 celdas en serie y cinco paralelos, en total 50 celdas para una batería de 36v nominales. Si las celdas son de 3500 mA/H, pues serían 17.5 A/H en este ejemplo. Entonces tendríamos 5 celdas afectadas por el corto, aunque puede que no le afecte demasiado porque si cada celda aguanta 10A por lo menos, serían 50 amperios en el corto y por eso sale humo, se quema algo. Si el corto fuera total, la batería sale ardiendo o revienta, pero entonces habría mucho más de 50 amperios. Una buena celda da más de 20 amperios en corto, ahora multiplicar por cinco.


Puedo desconectar esa celda sin más para comprobar su estado o se va a volver loco el BMS? Hay algo a tener en consideración antes? La batería es 13S10P.



unmonje dijo:


> A partir de las mil cargas, que es la vida útil de una batería recargable, cualquier cosa puede pasar, sobre todo cuando esta formada por tantas celdas. No son locuras mías sino del fabricante. Por eso pregunté si usaba a diario la BICI y cuanto de uso.
> No solo el kilometraje define la vida útil de una vehículo. Mucho envejece estando guardado.
> Usted pregunto ¿que podía ser ? Yo respondí lo que SI podia ser.


La batería tiene unos 4 años, pero dudo que lleve más de 100 ciclos.


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 18, 2022)

Aunque la batería la tengo de hace cuatro años, tengo que reconocer que no llevo mil cargas. Con una carga hago unos 200-250 Kms, así que voy más o menos por la mitad.


Vin dijo:


> Puedo desconectar esa celda sin más para comprobar su estado o se va a volver loco el BMS? Hay algo a tener en consideración antes? La batería es 13S10P.
> 
> 
> La batería tiene unos 4 años, pero dudo que lleve más de 100 ciclos.


Es que no es una celda, es un grupo de celdas todas en paralelo. Dices 13S10P. !Vaya Batería¡, nada menos que 130 celdas. Debe pesar lo menos 7 kilos.
Todas las que llevan la tira de níquel están en paralelo y en tu caso son 10. Así que ese conjunto de 10 es el que ha sufrido el corto.
Mide la tensión de cada paralelo en toda la serie de 13. Se ve perfectamente el cable del BMS al lado del níquel quemado y en la siguiente el otro cable del BMS y la unión de ese paralelo al otro, aunque sólo lleva un puente, debería llevar más para repartir bien los amperios
No creo que haya sufrido mucho la batería por eso. Sospecho que el corto ha sido por arriba.
En teoría el BMS tiene que corregir el desequilibrio, pero creo que es posible que no se note apenas porque la energía de 10 celdas da mucho más que una humareda.


----------



## analogico (Jun 18, 2022)

ese aislante parece que es carton prespan
 ahora que se quemo es
  carbon, 
y el carbnon es conductivo


----------



## Vin (Jun 18, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Aunque la batería la tengo de hace cuatro años, tengo que reconocer que no llevo mil cargas. Con una carga hago unos 200-250 Kms, así que voy más o menos por la mitad.
> 
> Es que no es una celda, es un grupo de celdas todas en paralelo. Dices 13S10P. !Vaya Batería¡, nada menos que 130 celdas. Debe pesar lo menos 7 kilos.
> Todas las que llevan la tira de níquel están en paralelo y en tu caso son 10. Así que ese conjunto de 10 es el que ha sufrido el corto.
> ...


Lleva tres puentes, dejo otra foto. 



He medido y dan todos los paralelos el mismo voltaje. Voy a quitar lo carbonizado y poner algo de plástico para aislar.

Si estuviese esa celda en corto, las demás celdas del paralelo se hubieran descargado, cierto?


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 18, 2022)

"Si estuviese esa celda en corto, las demás celdas del paralelo se hubieran descargado, cierto?"

Cierto, pero un corto en 10 celdas si la batería está cargada, almacenan una energía entre un cuarto y medio millón de julios, así que eso ha sido un "chispazo con humo". Si el corto hubiera sido completo, ten por seguro que toda la batería hubiera salido ardiendo.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 18, 2022)

Vin dijo:


> Lleva tres puentes, dejo otra foto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283830
> 
> ...


Solo puedo decir :  SOCORRO !    Parese que fueran 7 grupos de 20 celdas cada uno. Hay que ver todo con detenimiento. Esto se ve mas venenoso que una  moto de combustión interna...


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 18, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Solo puedo decir :  SOCORRO !    Parese que fueran 7 grupos de 20 celdas cada uno. Hay que ver todo con detenimiento. Esto se ve mas venenoso que una  moto de combustión interna...


Tranquilo. Hay que reconocer que estas disposiciones de baterías, en este caso triangular para que se adapte al cuadro de una bici, son un poco mareantes. Son un grupo de 10 en paralelo, que el primero hace cruce por abajo con el segundo y después se ve el grupo de 20 haciendo el cruce por arriba. Se ven fácilmente los grupos de 20. Estas disposiciones son un poco mareantes y ya están estudiadas y dibujadas ampliamente. Sigo pensando que faltan puentes para repartir mejor los amperios.
Mejor así:



Scooter dijo:


> Cada vez que alguien escribe mal mA•h Diós mata a un gatito.
> 
> Evita el gaticidio divino:
> 
> ...


Es que lo ponen casi todos con la barra inclinada, además lo he puesto así para ver si liquidan a todos los gatos salvajes que rondan mi parcela


----------



## Scooter (Jun 19, 2022)

Si es por matar gatos bien.
Pero dividir es lo contrario de multiplicar.


----------

